# Ft. Belvoir - Kingstowne area



## grettm (Aug 7, 2002)

Okay this is a shot in the dark. Anyone here ride around Ft. Belvoir and/or Kingstowne? If so, are you looking for a riding partner? I ride a loop around this area (about 18 miles when I need a short route and 25 when I have more time). I ride about 17.00 mph on average. Reply to this message if you do about the same thing in this area!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## CarbonGuy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Probably not who you are looking for, but.....*



grettm said:


> Okay this is a shot in the dark. Anyone here ride around Ft. Belvoir and/or Kingstowne? If so, are you looking for a riding partner? I ride a loop around this area (about 18 miles when I need a short route and 25 when I have more time). I ride about 17.00 mph on average. Reply to this message if you do about the same thing in this area!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike


Mike: I live in Springfield, a few miles from Belvoir. My typical ride is down the Fairfax County parkway on Sat/Sun mornings. My shortest ride is about 28 miles, my average ride is about 50-55 miles and my longest rides are about 70 miles. It all depends on how much time I have, how I feel, and the weather. I'll sometimes go all the way down the parkway (from about 3 miles south of Springfield Mall) and intersect the WO&D trail). If this sounds interesting, let me know.


----------



## grettm (Aug 7, 2002)

CarbonGuy said:


> Mike: I live in Springfield, a few miles from Belvoir. My typical ride is down the Fairfax County parkway on Sat/Sun mornings. My shortest ride is about 28 miles, my average ride is about 50-55 miles and my longest rides are about 70 miles. It all depends on how much time I have, how I feel, and the weather. I'll sometimes go all the way down the parkway (from about 3 miles south of Springfield Mall) and intersect the WO&D trail). If this sounds interesting, let me know.



Carbon:

Your ride sounds just fine! I have a hard time motivating myself to do 50 or so miles on my own. Usually in order to log those miles I have to do a PPTC ride or ride with a partner! How far do you have to go down the Parkway to hit the wo&d ? do you have to switch sides of the parkway often in order to continue? It seems that path ends here and there or do you ride the shoulder? If you are interested in having me tag along, let me know. Shooting me an email is easier since I forget to check this board. Email: [email protected].

Mike


----------

